# worming



## countryboy (Dec 7, 2008)

I wanted to know what kind and how much worm medication do ya'll give to ND that are breed?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Ivomec 1% (not plus) 
at a rate of 1 cc per 33 lbs ,orally


----------



## carmen escamilla (Jul 23, 2010)

is this for all goats i have some boar goats and i would like to worm them as well what about kids do they get the same dosage im new and this info would be real help ful to me as well .... thanks for ur help...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use Ivermectin horse paste...when needed, just as effective with internal parasites and much more cheaper, Tractor Supply carries tubes for $3. Heres the link for the post I made on the doseages. viewtopic.php?f=26&t=15190


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

Do you have a worm problem? If not, then why worm? Are her eyelids light or dark pink?

When I have to worm, I use Ivomec 1% injectible, given at 1cc / 30lbs orally. I used to use 1 cc / 50lbs, but that really didn't work.


----------

